# Another ass kicking test booster from Extreme Nutrition



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Just to let you know guys we have an ass kicking all natural test booster coming soon.

It will be a perfect PCT product for after T-Bullet or a gear course or a perfect test booster for all tested athletes.

I won't say what's in it yet or it's name until we have it trademarked but initial tests are impressive.

I was exited before the T-Bullet went on sale because I knew it would be aninstant hit, well I'm exited again. I think this will be an instant class leader.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i remember you saying about this ages ago..

an OTC pct product that really works is what a lot of people have been after for a long time.

i hope you make a lot of $$$ from it!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cal, the biggest buzz isn't making money from a new product, it's seeing all the good feedback and people saying it works.

Knowing I've got a formula right and people like it is a great feeling.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah sure, i understand totally, getting results with clients is very satisfying..

also understood you aint in it for the money..

but you deserve a result dude


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds awesome can't wait to try it out!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Silly question but will this start of my gyno again like bullets do Doug ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

London, I'm surprised T-Bullet gives you gyno, it shouldn't.

I honestly can't say if it will or wont, it really will be down to the individual and how he reacts to the product.

This product will be perfectly suited to naturals or tested athletes and will serve as a perfect PCT product for anyone using products which cause any form of crash.

These are perfect for using after T-Bullet or finishing off a hardcore course.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Docs says it's very mild gyno Doug. I have 1cm lumps behind both nipples and when i go on bullets they get bigger and more sore when rubbed by myself lol.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't wait for the new product Extreme, I think it will make people more confident in using the bullets


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't rub them then you pervert!

Have you ever used steroids London? Is that what started it or could it have been booze? An ex member of staff used to be a big drinker and that's what gave him gyno.

Akalatengo, I don't know why people would be afraid to use T-Bullet, compared to injecting an oil that "claims" to be a pharaceutical product but is made by a guy in a lock up or a fake pharma product with god knows what in it the T-Bullet is a product made in pharma conditions with a real company name on it who will be in trouble if it isn't what it claims to be.

On top of that how many people will be snorting powders this week that are the most tampered with products in the world with no regard for what is in them.

Compared to what is widely practised by many people who supposedly care about their health T-Bullet is a damned safe option.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

It is a nice option when you have knowledgeable people around you telling the way it is, that is one of the many reasons why I'm grateful of you and may others on the forum.

thanks for the reassurance

ps, I'm so stupid I need to hear it over and over again lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Docs says it's very mild gyno Doug. I have 1cm lumps behind both nipples and when i go on bullets they get bigger and more sore when rubbed by myself lol.


Stop it London your turning me on!!!!! Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry franki lol. My nipples are ok now


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Does this happen on nights when you wear the rubber mask and get whipped? Maybe you just didn't notice the clamps they put on your nipples?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha good 1 Doug  I never answerd your last post, I've never had steroids, only 3 ph cycles. Got the lumps 1st year of training well before any cycles mate. Plus i don't drink either


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

screams loudly..

ph`s are steroids...

we`ve had this before you have done steroids...

ps thank you for sending me your unwanted ones


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm assuming Doug knows I've used ph before but I thought he means proper steroids( injectable steroids)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

That's what I was meaning.

You need to stay away from prohormones, stick to test boosters, you'll still make gains but less than you would with p/h's.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So your boosters would be fine for me to use Doug ?


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Extreme; are you allowed to say how it works to increse test levels? Is it tribilus based, or an anti E....or....

I'm sceptical about these products, so would really like to hear some feedback for when anybody does decide to use it.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

any news on the new products fellas


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It wont be on the market for at least a month.

I wont say much about it now but it's purely herbal, cannot say how it will effect your gyno London, it's a suck it and see situation.

The minute you elevate your test levels it could irritate your nips, but I have a feeling your problems could be progesterone related rather than testosterone being the problem.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Extreme said:


> It wont be on the market for at least a month.
> 
> I wont say much about it now but it's purely herbal, cannot say how it will effect your gyno London, it's a suck it and see situation.
> 
> The minute you elevate your test levels it could irritate your nips, but I have a feeling your problems could be progesterone related rather than testosterone being the problem.


any idea when you will be releasing these/ testing ?


----------



## Sully60001466868008 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like some good stuff.. Have done a lot of reading on here about t-bullets and everyone is raving about how effective they have been..

As im still in the beginning stages of my training im going down the good nutrition and protein shake route but im looking forward to looking into this some more when I am more experienced.

Be good to see what people think of the new product when its out as well.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Is this the one that may be suitable for me Doug? (Type 1 diabetic)


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Cal, the biggest buzz isn't making money from a new product, it's seeing all the good feedback and people saying it works.
> 
> Knowing I've got a formula right and people like it is a great feeling.


Indeed!! :clap2:


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Guys

Let me know what this product is, I intend to use it.

The last PCT I used was something called "Battle Fuel", it tasted like cigarette butts / dogshit, and garlic.

and also is this gonna be safe for using in NPA drug tested comps ?

I know T-Bullets are a little dodgey

Xim


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

P2000vxim said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Let me know what this product is, I intend to use it.
> 
> ...


"Reload" will be allowed in tested comps as it is a herbal test booster and the ingrediants are not banned, T-Bullets are a Pro-Hormone they are banned ou will not be allowed to compete in the NPA after using T-Bullets....

Mattious - they will be fine for you buddy....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Is that the name for the new product? RELOAD

I looked on the site but could not see it, is it for sale yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes mate that is the name of the new product, it will not be available until mid to late April mate...


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Really looking forward to running this after T-bullet  solid products keep coming from Extreme


----------



## Sully60001466868008 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just noticed on your Facebook page that Reload will be coming into stock this weekend!

Cant wait to what people have to say about this new product.

Another great Extreme product on its way im guessing


----------



## willphonic (May 3, 2011)

tony freeman is sponsored by extreme nutrition and is making an appearance at 100% health in paignton, Devon, England on the 25th of may! this month!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

willphonic said:


> tony freeman is sponsored by extreme nutrition and is making an appearance at 100% health in paignton, Devon, England on the 25th of may! this month!!


i am chuffed that you want to shout about Tony but please do not make any more posts on this on the forum 4 is enough


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

willphonic said:


> tony freeman is sponsored by extreme nutrition and is making an appearance at 100% health in paignton, Devon, England on the 25th of may! this month!!


Lmao this guy loves tony freeman.!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

willphonic said:


> tony freeman is sponsored by extreme nutrition and is making an appearance at 100% health in paignton, Devon, England on the 25th of may! this month!!


is that even right Extreme? i dont see him listed among your athletes?


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Is it recommended to still source Tamoxifen or Nolva in addition to Reload??


----------



## Mike901466867972 (Aug 18, 2009)

Really looking forward to this and glad to hear T-Bullets are coming back in stock as was going to go with SD Matrix and Tauro Test but will give these two a go now as I'm liking the Extreme products I've used so far.

I'll be using with Kr-Evolution which I've used for a while now as well as Extreme Whey (wheres my bloody strawberry flavour gone, got to go with vanilla now!) and Extreme Mass so hoping for and expecting good gains!

Hoping these will be on by Saturday morning but give us a hint so I'm not spending my weekend checking the site?! :tongue1:


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Is this out yet ? will it totally replace the need for Nolva / Clomid ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It never has been recommended by Extreme Nutrition to use tamoxifen with any of our products.

Reload is a crazy strong NATURAL test boosting anabolic potentiator which will serve as a kick ass PCT product too.

It will be available to order from the weekend.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Think I'm gonna try this after the SD cycle I'm currently on.I've got tamoxifen on hand but would rather a product like this.


----------



## Situation1466868013 (May 13, 2011)

Will RELOAD be on the Extreme website tomorrow ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

How strong is this stuff could it for example be used for a test deca cycle for instance as a pct or would you have to stack it with say nolva aswell???


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

RELOAD wont be on the site till the end of next week, we won't see it till wednesday at the earliest thanks to the Customs ****ing around.

When do you take your nolv Frankie if using it as PCT?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

PCT, an AI would probably be better when on cycle


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good advice MM, I concur!

Many of the guys I know are now using RELOAD as pct for hardcore gear cycles and finding it works well.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> PCT, an AI would probably be better when on cycle


MM what would you suggest for an AI with a 10/12 week test-e cycle.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I used arimidex every 3 days.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheers MM.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Good advice MM, I concur!
> 
> Many of the guys I know are now using RELOAD as pct for hardcore gear cycles and finding it works well.


Extreme, have they just used Reload for pct or did they combine it with other serm's?

I used Reload on my pct with Nolva and Clomid.

It would be cool if they recovered from AAS cycle just using Reload.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

thats all they are using, ask PScarb, it's all he used recently and his training partner too


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cheers, very interesting.


----------



## zmukgr (Sep 11, 2011)

Great topic imo....I'm very interested in the T bullets and Reload from what I've read


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mightymariner said:


> Extreme, have they just used Reload for pct or did they combine it with other serm's?
> 
> I used Reload on my pct with Nolva and Clomid.
> 
> It would be cool if they recovered from AAS cycle just using Reload.


hi mate.....on my last cycle(8 weeks @525mg per week) i used just Reload for my PCT mainly because i wanted to be able to say that the product worked so i can recommend it and put my name to it......obviously many will think i am biased but those that know me know i just would not recommend a product without trying it and believing in it first.......i was 229lbs when the cycle finished 6 weeks later i was 225lbs so only a drop of 4lbs in week 7 i started to gain a few pounds 10 weeks after the cycle finished i was back at 229lbs.....


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

I looked on the Website and can see Reload for sale but not T-Bullets unless I am missing something?


----------

